# Power Management



## raz (Jul 24, 2017)

Do any developers have input from their own experiences with working on source code for power management, or what roadblocks may lie ahead?

I'm particularly looking into code, kernel, subsystem, etc. I'm new to FreeBSD, but for my own curiosity, I'm currently reading up on power management in Linux and wondering how it compares to what could be done or is already done in FreeBSD.

I've had trouble in the past with battery life, even with the acpi-overview and the wiki entry for TuningPowerConsumption. Revisiting it now, I'd like to take a deeper look at how its done on the lower levels.

For the others who may be curious, here's a few Linux based articles on their power management:

Linux power management: The documentation I wanted to read - LWN
[PDF] Linux Kernel Power Management - Open Source Development Labs
[PDF] Linux Power Management IEGD Considerations - Intel
[PDF] Introduction to Kernel Power Management - Slides by Kelvin Helman, Linaro
Arch Linux Wiki on Power Management
Ubuntu ACPI Tricks and Tips
ACPI In Linux

Any input, mentioning of possible roadblocks, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,

I am not a developer, but you should find something in the FreeBSD Developers Handbook.

You may also want to take a look on sysutils/powerdxx, github.

EDIT: I would also like to add, these kind of technical questions are often more prone to be well replied at the maillinglists and irc.

Cheers!


----------

